# Any Use for the Boyz???



## The Gecko Man (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all!

Well, I have been growing 2 plants outside in a big pot and they have been veggin' for a few months now. Im sad to say that I have recently confirmed that they are both males. Are they a waiste? Can males be smoked anyway???? Or just I just start over??

Can you tell Im a newb?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 4, 2009)

I wont ***** foot with you.

They are best got rid of, they wont get you high, they are useless unless you want the pollen, they are LEO's lever if your busted.

Get them out and away.

Tough call, its a bummer when you get all males, but thats how it goes, another person will be sitting smiling that they got 4 females out of 4 seeds.

Just the luck of the draw.

Welcome to the forum 

eace:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  I just collected a bunch of budding male branches ready to drop pollen.It killed me to kill them,because they were some of my most tallest & vigorous plants.I will collect their pollen and make use of seeds from them next year Next time plant twice as many seeds as you want female plants,so you will have a bunch of hot chics around all summer,and won't sweat killing the males so much Stay Cool


----------



## The Gecko Man (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!
The funeral services will be held this evening. Since all i got were males...it will be BYOB (bring your own Bud)


----------



## The Gecko Man (Feb 23, 2010)

UPDATE:

I realized that male leaves WILL get me high. I actually chopped some down recently and rolled 'em up into joints (after drying of course). I goota tell ya... it was a nice mellow high. Now, the FEMALE leaves you cant smoke... they have no THC, but the males leaves do... you can crumple em up and they smell almost like bud while the female leaves do not.

So, try it next time you have to cut down a male!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

The Gecko Man said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> I realized that male leaves WILL get me high. I actually chopped some down recently and rolled 'em up into joints (after drying of course). I goota tell ya... it was a nice mellow high. Now, the FEMALE leaves you cant smoke... they have no THC, but the males leaves do... you can crumple em up and they smell almost like bud while the female leaves do not.
> 
> So, try it next time you have to cut down a male!


 


Thats a joke rite? your teasing rite? Dont smoke leaves!
or male bud. IMO


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope
Feed them to your cattle thats about it.

Cheers!!!


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 23, 2010)

The Gecko Man said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> I realized that male leaves WILL get me high. I actually chopped some down recently and rolled 'em up into joints (after drying of course). I goota tell ya... it was a nice mellow high. Now, the FEMALE leaves you cant smoke... they have no THC, but the males leaves do... you can crumple em up and they smell almost like bud while the female leaves do not.
> 
> So, try it next time you have to cut down a male!


 
keep tellin yourself that brutha


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

The Gecko Man said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> I realized that male leaves WILL get me high. I actually chopped some down recently and rolled 'em up into joints (after drying of course). I goota tell ya... it was a nice mellow high. Now, the FEMALE leaves you cant smoke... they have no THC, but the males leaves do... you can crumple em up and they smell almost like bud while the female leaves do not.
> 
> So, try it next time you have to cut down a male!


 

I hope your kidding????


----------



## kaotik (Feb 23, 2010)

The Gecko Man said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> I realized that male leaves WILL get me high. I actually chopped some down recently and rolled 'em up into joints (after drying of course). I goota tell ya... it was a nice mellow high. Now, the FEMALE leaves you cant smoke... they have no THC, but the males leaves do... you can crumple em up and they smell almost like bud while the female leaves do not.
> 
> So, try it next time you have to cut down a male!


 
.. this sounds oddly familiar..
you weren't on here growing a white widow a while a go were you?    
 :rofl: 

i think i'll pass, but enjoy.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

where is Art, i think that quote was in his sig.  LOL


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2010)

The only things male plants are good for is pollenation or compost....period.


----------



## The Gecko Man (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, most of you disagree and I respect that. But male leaves when rolled in a J will give you a high. Sometimes I like to smoke an entire joint without being totally wasted and immobile and a J like that does the trick. It's like smoking 70's weed! What I do is take a few semi dried leaves; nice big full male leaves; and I condense them by rolling into a tight ball, helping to get the juices flowing. Then I start breaking it up with my thumb nails and roll it up. I had about 4 people smoke one and they all got high...it's just a mellow, high.

When you have no bud to smoke, and you're getting ready to cut down your males... give it a try.


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2010)

Gecko Man,
   In your orriginal post you stated that they were both males then "asked" if there were any use for them (obviously you yourself relise you don't know what your doing). Forum members (the majority of wich, unlike you, know what they're doing) informed you of the limmited use of male plants. When you got an answer that didn't prop up your erronious belief you essentially flip off the same people you asked for advice. 
   You will never grow first rate bud because you are to arrogant to learn from others experience. It's difficult to learn anything when you allready "KNOW IT ALL".
   As far as your four friends who also got high off these "male leaves", they are either shinning you on, too polite to tell you you're nuts, or are being influenced by group thought or peer pressure.
   ONCE AGAIN , YOU CAN'T GET HIGH FROM MALE LEAVES.
   Have a nice day.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 24, 2010)

placebo effect?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe he works with chemicals? When he says he breaks it up with his thumb nails he is getting some chemicals from under his nail in the mix. But then again probably NOT!

Cheers!!!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 24, 2010)

Is mgfcom in the house? benny says ** to smoking male leaves. If you are out of weed, buy some, but don't insult us, please.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

No boys come close to my mouth, period....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

must have smoked enough to cut off oxygen to the brain....lol....


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

You could make a very small rope out of it.:hubba:


----------



## FourTwenty (Feb 25, 2010)

LoL :yeahthat:

you can lead a horse to water but you cant make them drink:


----------

